# Flywheel Chatter



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Almost two years ago, I went down to TN to visit my cousin. On my way back, I drove for about 2 hours and stopped at a rest area. When I turned my car back on, it sounded like it had marbles inside. It was loud enough to suspect that something had seriously broken inside the engine, but oddly enough, the noise would go away when you'd rev it. Unable to fix the problem, I decided to drive home. Shortly after getting on the road, I'd put the car into idle, and it wouldn't make the noise anymore. Got home, turned the car on and off a few times, and it barely made a sound. 

Since then, I've had some odd symptoms, which I'll attempt to describe below:

- An occasional chatter when revved in idle, right at the low RPMs. 
- An occasional vibration between 700 and 900 RPM that could be felt in the cabin, which would be worse some days and completely gone other days. 
- An occasional clank sound when the car is first turned on
- An occasional "rattle" when turning the car off, on the last 3-4 revolutions

These symptoms come and go, and cannot be reproduced on demand. At the Lordstown meet last year, I turned my car on and off about 20 times, and was able to reproduce this sound 2 out of those times while the engine was turning off. 

I thought it was something specific to my vehicle and that I was simply unlucky. That was, until jblackburn posted this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/154929-dual-mass-flywheel-noise.html

My car sounded exactly the same the first time I had this problem (worse, in fact). 

It convinced me to take my car to the dealer last week on Tuesday. They hadn't looked at it by Saturday, but today, I called back and asked for an update, and they said the trans tech ordered a new flywheel for it, and it should be done in the next 2-3 days. I'll share the details of the service record when I get the car back.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Is that the noise you were trying to get us to hear at lordstown last year?


----------



## flyingvee (Jul 11, 2011)

I had that issue also. 6 speed manual. Took it to one dealer at 97,000 miles and was told that it's normal with age. Not satisfied with that explanation I took it to another dealer which pulled up a bulletin saying that if it made such a noise, not to open the tranny but to simply replace it. So got that done under warranty. Unfortunately we still have some very dishonest dealers among some of the good ones. If I had taken the word of the first oneI'd let it be till it failed, then he would have charged me full price on a tranny repalcement


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Is that the noise you were trying to get us to hear at lordstown last year?


Yes.



flyingvee said:


> I had that issue also. 6 speed manual. Took it to one dealer at 97,000 miles and was told that it's normal with age. Not satisfied with that explanation I took it to another dealer which pulled up a bulletin saying that if it made such a noise, not to open the tranny but to simply replace it. So got that done under warranty. Unfortunately we still have some very dishonest dealers among some of the good ones. If I had taken the word of the first oneI'd let it be till it failed, then he would have charged me full price on a tranny repalcement


They seemed certain that the noise in my car was being caused by the flywheel. They noted the clutch wasn't in the greatest shape so I'm having that replaced while they're in there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> They seemed certain that the noise in my car was being caused by the flywheel. They noted the clutch wasn't in the greatest shape so I'm having that replaced while they're in there.


Hopefully you're getting a discount on the labor for the clutch since they're already in there for the flywheel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Hopefully you're getting a discount on the labor for the clutch since they're already in there for the flywheel.


I'm not paying any labor for the clutch. Just the cost of parts.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sadly I missed the whole Dual Mass Flywheel part and that fact they engineered a simple well balanced rotating mass into a complicated assembly with springs and moving parts.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> They seemed certain that the noise in my car was being caused by the flywheel. They noted the clutch wasn't in the greatest shape so I'm having that replaced while they're in there.


guess thats why you were looking for the gm PN


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

At least it was covered under warranty. Those dual mass flywheels are a hated item long predating the Cruze. There now exists an old fashioned RELIABLE flywheel for 6.5 Turbodiesel trucks that originally had the dual mass flywheel....and I don't doubt many other engines and applications as well.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

yeah... the flywheel becomes a wear item, that does not look like it can be overhauled, with a lifecycle of what 100000 miles? And for the DIY limited, very expensive...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> yeah... the flywheel becomes a wear item, that does not look like it can be overhauled, with a lifecycle of what 100000 miles? And for the DIY limited, very expensive...


It's worth noting that they had a part number change on the flywheel, and that the flywheel from the GMPP kit was used on I think 2013+ models. I'm not 100% certain so don't quote me on that. The flywheel functioned correctly this whole time, but simply made noise and had some erratic behavior.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Almost two years ago, I went down to TN to visit my cousin. On my way back, I drove for about 2 hours and stopped at a rest area. When I turned my car back on, it sounded like it had marbles inside. It was loud enough to suspect that something had seriously broken inside the engine, but oddly enough, the noise would go away when you'd rev it. Unable to fix the problem, I decided to drive home. Shortly after getting on the road, I'd put the car into idle, and it wouldn't make the noise anymore. Got home, turned the car on and off a few times, and it barely made a sound.
> 
> Since then, I've had some odd symptoms, which I'll attempt to describe below:
> 
> ...


Hello XtremeRevolution,

We apologize for the inconvenience you’ve encountered with your Cruze. Please keep us updated on your dealership visit. We’re only a private message away if additional assistance is needed. 

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello XtremeRevolution,
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience you’ve encountered with your Cruze. Please keep us updated on your dealership visit. We’re only a private message away if additional assistance is needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I went to you guys/gals first before I started this whole thing to have the dealer appointment set. I wanted to make sure it gets done right the first time.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> yeah... the flywheel becomes a wear item, that does not look like it can be overhauled, with a lifecycle of what 100000 miles? And for the DIY limited, very expensive...


my time has come..... 247000 kms.... the vibration has started but so far only when taking off and light loads. it sees the upgraded clutch kits will apply to my vehicle (19303797)

I assume part supply issues so wonder how long I can run it for before my drivability is lost.


----------

